# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 10/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Wow, hàng loạt các khuyến mãi hấp dẫn dành cho dịp Giáng sinh và Năm Mới sắp tới. Cùng lên kế hoạch du lịch đi nào các bạn ơi!. Tiếp theo là phim trường Universal - Singapore với gói khuyến mãi đặc biệt 2 ngày 1 đêm, cùng tận hưởng những phút giây vui vẻ nhất tại sân chơi giải trí đỉnh cao của khu vực. Kết thúc cập nhập là một số tour đang rất được quan tâm như: Ninh Chữ - Vĩnh Hy, Pắc Pó - Thác Bản Giốc, du lịch Mỹ và Đài Loan...Còn chần chừ gì nữa các bạn  :tongue: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

* Romance Hotel, Huế*

Giá: 145$ net/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe với buffet sáng hàng ngày10 phút bấm huyệt chân1 suất thư giãn cho mỗi người tại Romance SpaĐón hoặc tiễn 1 chiều sân bay Huế1 bữa buffet tối với nhiều lựa chọn các món đặc sản Huế, thức ăn Tây & Á1 ngày city tour Huế. Thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ 01/10/2011 - 31/01/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Trung Nam Hải Hotel, Hà Nội*

Giá: 142$/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe với 2 chai nước, snack, trái cây và hoa tươiĐón 1 chiều sân bayChọn 1 trong 3 tour dưới đây: City tour với HDV/Hoa Lư - Tam Cốc/Chùa Hương

Chương trình được áp dụng cho cả năm 2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Dalat Hotel Du Parc, Đà Lạt - “Honeymoon package”*

Giá: 224$

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Standard với buffet sáng hàng ngày1 bữa ăn tối với thực đơn + 1 ly rượu champagne60 phút massage mỗi ngườiĐưa đón sân bay, và đưa đón vào trung tâm thành phố miễn phí

Chương trình áp dụng từ 20/10/2011 - 20/01/2012 (không áp dụng từ 23/12/2011 - 3/1/2012)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Vinpearl Resort Nha Trang - “Chương trình phiếu quà tặng”*

Giá: 8.400.000 VND/gói

* Thời gian bán: từ 01/11/2011 - 31/01/2012

* Thời gian sử dụng phòng (đặt phòng và ở): từ 01/11/2011 - 01/11/2012

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe Hill View (cho 2 người)3 bữa buffet sáng, trưa và tốiĐưa đón sân bay miễn phíVui chơi không giới hạn số lần tại công viên giải trí Vinpearl LandMiễn phí sử dụng các phương tiện đi lại giữa đất liền và đảo (phà, ca nô cao tốc và cáp treo)Sử dụng phòng tập Gym trong suốt thời gian ở tại khách sạnĐược tham quan sân Golf và tập đánh Golf miễn phí (10 quả)Thuế và phí dịch vụ

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Vạn Chài Resort, Thanh Hóa*

Giá: 4.788.000 ++/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe Ocean View2 coupon đồ uống tại Taipan Bar, 1 chai sâm banh đặt trong phòngTrang trí phòng tân hôn với hoa tươi, hoa quả trong phòng ngày đầu tiênĂn sáng kiểu quốc tế phục vụ tại phòng, 1 bữa tối lãng mạn với nến và hoaPhục vụ tắm thảo dược tại phòng với nến thơm và rượu vangTrả phòng muộn đến 18h (trường hợp còn phòng trống)

* Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí dịch vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng đến 15/04/2012 (không áp dụng vào dịp lễ, tết và không kết hợp với các gói khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Universal Studio Singapore*

Nằm trong khu giải trí nghỉ dưỡng Sentosa, Singapore. Mới được đưa vào sử dụng chưa đầy 1 năm, nhưng lại là một địa điểm rất thu hút du khách các nơi đến để chiêm ngưỡng những hình ảnh quen thuộc trong những bộ phim nổi tiếng của kinh đô điện ảnh Hollywood, trải nghiệm những trò chơi cảm giác mạnh bậc nhất và hòa mình vào sân chơi giải trí đỉnh cao của Đông Nam Á. Những ai đang có kế hoạch đi Singapore cho kỳ nghỉ sắp tới, đừng bỏ qua Univesal nhé! Đang có chương trình khuyến mãi cho các bạn đây.

*2 Days 1 Nights Ultimate Fun Package*

Giá: 528$ SGD (~ 418 USD)

* Bao gồm:

1 đêm lưu trú tại Hotel Michael/Hard Rock Hotel (Deluxe Room) hoặc Festive Hotel (Family room)Bữa sáng hàng ngày dành cho 2 người.Vé đi Universal 1 ngày dành cho 2 người.Phiếu quà tặng 25$ SGD của Resort World Sentosa.Nước uống chào đón dành cho 2 người.Giá đã bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ.

* Điều kiện:

Đặt dịch vụ trước ít nhất 5 ngày.Giá dành cho một package, tối đa 2 người lớn. Số lượng package được hạn chế mỗi ngày.Chương trình áp dụng đến hết 32/12/2011. Không áp dụng cho mùa cao điểm, lễ tết.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

